# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron sijasta korkealaatuista bussiliikennettä

## kemkim

Esimerkiksi Kallahden asuinalueelta Vuosaaresta kulkee arkisin 3 kertaa tunnissa bussi Itäkeskukseen ja yhtä usein Rastilan metroasemalle. Näitä ei ole tahdistettu mitenkään metroon, joten joko pitää odotella Itäkeskuksen bussia päästäkseen tiheän liikenteen piiriin tai mennä ensin Rastilaan, siinä sitten odotella jopa 10 minuuttia, kunnes pääsee 20 minuutin metromatkalle keskustaan. 

Tuli tässä mieleen sellainen idea, että eikö aikoinaan olisi voitu porata keskustaan nykyisen metrotunnelin paikalle vastaava tunneli, mutta joka olisi sallittu vain bussiliikenteelle? Siellä olisi sitten saasteiden ehkäisemiseksi tarvittavat väliseinät ja muut. Keskustan alueella systeemi toimisi jopa tiheämmin kuin nykyinen metro, kun turvaetäisyyksistä ei tarvitsisi välittää niin paljoa. Suurin osa busseista kulkisi Itäkeskukseen tehdyn maanalaisen laadukkaan bussiaseman läpi, josta ne sitten hajautuisivat kukin omille reiteilleen. Oikeastaan bussit voisivat jatkaa myös Ruoholahdesta Länsiväylää Tapiolaan ja sinne, niin saataisiin vaihdottomat yhteydet alueiden välille. 

Ehkä taloudellisesti tämä olisi nykyistä systeemiä heikompi, mutta palvelutason kannalta parempi. Matkustajien kokema häirikköturvallisuus olisi myös parempi.

----------


## ultrix

Tätähän metrovastustajat joskus ehdottivat, että jätetään sinne vastaporattuun tunneliin kiskot rakentamatta, ja asfaltoidaan tunnelit busseja varten. Luojan kiitos näin ei koskaan tapahtunut, se olisi mielestäni ollut katastrofi Helsingin liikennejärjestelmän kannalta. Matkustajat olisivat kaikonneet pakokaasujen keskellä pimeässä tunnelissa rämisevistä diesel-busseista aika nopeasti jo turvallisuudentunteen takia: suht. ahtaassa ja mutkikkaassa tunnelissa leveä bussi ei edes meikäläistä houkuttaisi ikinä kyytiin, ennemmin ottaisin vaikka autolainan.

Yksinkertaisesti sanottuna bussimetro tunnelissa olisi ollut yksityisautoilun törkeää tukemista, "prole tunneliin niin saadaan Itäväylältä bussikaistat pois"-ajattelua bussikalustolla. Asiasta on tosin turha spekuloida, koska sitä ei koskaan toteutettu, enkä usko koskaan toteutettavankaan, matkustajille on halvempaa tuoda turvallisuudentunne vaunukohtaisilla vartijoilla kuin junaliikenteen muuttamisella bussiliikenteeksi.

AA voi taas kerrata Itä-Helsingin pikaraitioverkkoideasta hieman...  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Länsiväylän bussiliikenne on oikeastaan esimerkki tuollaisesta liikenteestä, tosin tunnelia on Helsingin päässä vain muutama sata metriä. Joka tapauksessa bussiliikenteen korvaamista raideliikenteellä ollaan silti puuhaamassa tosissaan, joten se kertonee tarpeeksi tälläisen bussiliikenteen paremmuudesta raideliikenteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## kemkim

> L&#228;nsiv&#228;yl&#228;n bussiliikenne on oikeastaan esimerkki tuollaisesta liikenteest&#228;, tosin tunnelia on Helsingin p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; vain muutama sata metri&#228;. Joka tapauksessa bussiliikenteen korvaamista raideliikenteell&#228; ollaan silti puuhaamassa tosissaan, joten se kertonee tarpeeksi t&#228;ll&#228;isen bussiliikenteen paremmuudesta raideliikenteeseen verrattuna.


L&#228;nsiv&#228;yl&#228;n liikenne toimii nyky&#228;&#228;n teknisesti hyvin ainakin Kampista L&#228;nsiv&#228;yl&#228;lle. Sen k&#228;ytt&#228;minen on v&#228;hemm&#228;n miellytt&#228;v&#228;&#228;, koska esimerkiksi jos menee t&#228;ll&#228; "bussimetrolla" Helsingist&#228; Ison Omenan moottoritiepys&#228;kille, joutuu kulkemaan pitk&#228;n matkan moottoritien p&#228;&#228;ll&#228; kulkevaa tiet&#228; pitkin vilkkaan autoliikenteen seassa puikkelehtien. Toiseen suuntaan matkustaminen on mukavempaa, kun p&#228;&#228;see suoraan kauppakeskuksesta pys&#228;kille.

Jostain syyst&#228; t&#228;m&#228; tehokas liikenne ei kuitenkaan houkuttele matkustajia riitt&#228;v&#228;sti. Tutkin er&#228;st&#228; HKL:n brosyyri&#228; ja siell&#228; todettiin, ett&#228; Helsingin keskustassa kulkevista henkil&#246;autoista on paljon merkitt&#228;v&#228;mpi osa l&#228;nnest&#228; kuin id&#228;n tai pohjoisen suunnasta. En tied&#228;, mik&#228; on selitys, joku muu sen voi ehk&#228; kertoa. 

Itse veikkaisin bussin heikkouden syyksi sit&#228;, ett&#228; espoolainen kaavoitus suosii eritt&#228;in voimakkaasti autoilua. Eip&#228; tosin vantaalainen kaavoitus sen joukkoliikennemy&#246;nteisemp&#228;&#228; ole, mutta espoolaisten vaikutus on suurempi, koska sielt&#228; kulkee keskustaan suora moottoritie meren yli.

Minusta hinta-laatusuhteeltaan parempi kuin rakentaa raiteet Espooseen, olisi jatkaa ensin Espoon seutubusseja Helsingin keskustan l&#228;vitse vaikka sitten maan p&#228;&#228;ll&#228; ja laittaa niille kunnolliset etuudet ja v&#228;lipisteajat. J&#228;rkev&#228;mp&#228;&#228; olisi ensin rakentaa se Jokeri pikaratikaksi, niin olisi jonkinn&#228;k&#246;inen poikittainen raideyhteyskin. Espoon raiteet voidaan rakentaa sitten, kun se muodostuu v&#228;ltt&#228;m&#228;tt&#246;m&#228;ksi &#246;ljyn hinnan tai muun syyn takia.

----------


## kemkim

> suht. ahtaassa ja mutkikkaassa tunnelissa leveä bussi ei edes meikäläistä houkuttaisi ikinä kyytiin


Eikös jossain päin maailmaa ole tehty busseille omia käytäviä, joissa ne kulkevat ohjureilla niin, ettei kuljettajan edes tarvitse ohjata niitä? Nehän olisivat kuin raiteet, hyvin bussi mahtuisi kulkemaan metrotunnelissa sellaisten avulla turvallisesti. Psykologinen näkökulma ei tietenkään useinkaan perustu tosiasioihin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Psykologinen näkökulma ei tietenkään useinkaan perustu tosiasioihin.


Psykologinen ajattelu ei taida koskaan perustua tosiasioihin. Mutta hämmästyttävän usein sillä voi ennustaa matematiikkaa paremmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta hinta-laatusuhteeltaan parempi kuin rakentaa raiteet Espooseen, olisi jatkaa ensin Espoon seutubusseja Helsingin keskustan lävitse vaikka sitten maan päällä ja laittaa niille kunnolliset etuudet ja välipisteajat. Järkevämpää olisi ensin rakentaa se Jokeri pikaratikaksi, niin olisi jonkinnäköinen poikittainen raideyhteyskin. Espoon raiteet voidaan rakentaa sitten, kun se muodostuu välttämättömäksi öljyn hinnan tai muun syyn takia.


Jos länsiraiteista ei jostain syystä tule yhtään mitään, niin voisin hyväksyä kompromissiksi että länsiväylän bussiliikenettä kehitettäisiin niin että busseja tuotaisiin keskustatunnelia pitkin Elielinaukion terminaaliin sekä ajettaisiin kaupungin läpi, määränpäänä esim Viikki. Keskustatunnelista olisi sitten omat kaistat busseille ja maanalaiset pysäkit. Tunnelissa ajaisivat bussit olisivat "Metrobusseja", ja osa metroverkostoa. Bussilinjoilla olisi samat runkoreitit, yksi Otaniemen kautta Leppävaaraan, toinen Tapiolan kautta Suurpeltoon ja kolmas Matinkylään. Toivon kuitenkin että päätös raiteiden rakentamisesta länteen syntyy. Vaikka raiteet maksavat, niin bussivaihtoehdot ovat  liikennöintikustannuksiltaan kalliimpia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kotikaupunki

Länsimetron suunnittelun suurimpia virheitä on Länsiväylän korkealaatuisen bussiliikenteen korvaaminen matkustajia huonommin palvelevalla ratkaisulla. Suunnittelun lähtökohtana tulisi olla joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvattaminen. Jos käytössä olisi tuo vajaat 500 milj. euroa, löytyy varmasti ratkaisuja, jotka lisäävät joukkoliikenteen suosiota, vähentää päästöjä ja lyhentää keskimääräisiä matka-aikoja. Matinkylään ulottuva metro ei näitä ehtoja täytä ja on vielä taloudellisesti kannattamaton.

Länsiväylän bussiliikenne ei ole hirviö, josta pitää päästä eroon hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Päinvastoin se on erittäin toimivaa liikennettä, jota kannattaa kehittää edelleen. Raideliikenteellä sitä kannatta korvata silloin, kun se on kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevää.

Otaniemi/Tapiolaan ulottuva metro saattaa olla järkevä. Ilman matka-aikoja suuresti lisääviä järjestelyitä se korvaisi yli 50 % Länsiväylän bussiliikenteestä. Jäljelle jäävän Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen liityntäasema metroon olisi Keilalahdessa. Tästä osa busseista jatkaisi Länsiväylää  Helsingin keskustaan (ei Kamppiin, koska sinne olisi erinomainen metroyhteys Keilalahdesta), osa esim. Pasilaan. Tämä järjestely oli investoinniltaan huomattavasti halvempi kuin Matinkylään ulottuva metro ja lisäisi joukkoliikenteen palvelukykyä Espoossa.

P.S. Kaikkein järkevintä olisi Pisara radan rakentaminen niin, että pääradan junat ajaisivat Töölön ali Otaniemeen ja edelleen Leppävaaraan, mutta tämä taitaa olla poliittisesti mahdoton toteuttaa.

----------


## Markku K

> ...niin voisin hyväksyä kompromissiksi että länsiväylän bussiliikenettä kehitettäisiin niin että busseja tuotaisiin keskustatunnelia pitkin Elielinaukion terminaaliin sekä ajettaisiin kaupungin läpi, määränpäänä esim Viikki.


Eieieiei... en halua Töölöläisenä yhtään bussia ajelamaan ja tupruttelemaan pakokaasuja kotikylääni!   :Wink:  



> Jos länsiraiteista ei jostain syystä tule yhtään mitään...


Jaa no sitten... täytynee hyväksyä.

----------


## Hape

Itse Lauttasaaressa sauvana kannatan länsisuunnan raideratkaisua. Nimittäin ruuhka-aikoina bussit jumiutuvat Ruoholahten villojen ja Länsiväylän alun väliin henkilöautoliikenteen sekaan. Matka keskustasta Lauttasaareen kestää pahimmillaan jopa kaksi kertaa niin kauan kuin normaalisti. Ruuhkapaikan omalla kaistallaan ohittava raidliikenne on mielestäni ainoa ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan.

----------


## Kotikaupunki

> Toivon edes tällä foorumilla, että porukka seisoo kirjoitustensa takana oikeilla nimillä.


Nimimerkin suojissa kirjoittaminen ei ole ongelma, jos pitäydytään tiukasti asiassa. Henkilökohtaisuuksiin en yleensä vastaa. Tämä olkoon harvinainen poikkeus.

Nimimerkki suo myös mahdollisuuden esittää vain omia mielipiteitä. Esimerkiksi työnantajan paljastuminen helposti leimaa omat mielipiteet työnantajan virallisiksi kannanotoiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Tällä foorumilla kaikkien käyttäjien on annettava oikea nimensä käyttäjätietoihin. "Harri Poterin" käyttäjätunnus on tästä syystä suljettu siksi aikaa, että hän pyytää ylläpitoa korjaamaan oikean nimensä takaisin käyttäjätietoihinsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Alkuperäiseen "bussit metrotunnelissa" -ajatukseen yksi tekninen näkökohta. Taivasalla ja suorissa lyhyissä tunneleissa bussiliikenne perustuu näköhavaintoon. Silloin on käytännössä jatkuva kulunvalvonta, jossa kuljettaja sovittaa nopeutensa edellä ajavan bussin nopeuden ja välimatkan mukaan. Tunnelissa, jossa on mutkia, tämä ei ole mahdollista. Käytännössä tunnelissa päästään noin 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliin, jota rajoittavat kulunvalvonnan lisäksi pysäkit.

Tästä päästään vain siihen, että tunnelin kapasiteetti ei riitä. Jos tunnelia ajettaisiin 160-paikkaisilla 2-nivelbusseilla ja 1,5 min vuorovälillä, kapasiteetti olisi 6400 hlö/h. Metro kuljettaa nyt noin 11.500. Se edellyttäisi bussilta 50 sekunnin vuoroväliä, joka on mahdoton.

Bussimetroa todellakin ehdotettiin Helsingissä 1970-luvulla, kun tunnelia porattiin ja kustannukset karkasivat käsistä. Ei sitä ajatusta tyrmätty kuitenkaan yllä olevin perustein, vaan päätökset olivat periaatteellisia.

Urabussi on tunnettu juttu, joten uran voisi busseille tunneliin tehdäkin. Essenissä sellainen on yhä, ja oli aikanaan tunneliosuudellakin. Jossa ajeli peräti yhdessä ratikoiden kanssa ja johdinautona. www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/urabussi.htm
Urabussi on kuitenkin todettu kannattamattomaksi. Bussin etu on, että se kulkee samalla väylällä muun tieliikenteen kanssa. Erillinen urakaista jää vain urabussien käyttöön - se on liian kapea busseille, joissa ei ole uravarustusta - ja siten muuttaa bussiliikenteen vain kalliimmaksi.

Länsiväylän bussimetro on epäilemättä paras sovellus tehostetusta bussiliikenteestä. Mutta siinäkin ollaan jo maksimin rajoilla. Bussiliikenteen kehittämistä ei pitäisikään ajatella bussien lisäämisenä Länsiväylältä Ruoholahteen, vaan Espoosta muualle Helsinkiin suuntautuvien uusien linjojen luomiseen. Aika moni espoolainen olisi varmaankin mielissään, jos lähiöistä olisi vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä esim. Meilahden ja Töölön suuntiin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Aika moni espoolainen olisi varmaankin mielissään, jos lähiöistä olisi vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä esim. Meilahden ja Töölön suuntiin.


Etelä-Espoon osalta ei tarvitse puhua konditionaalissa, sillä linjat 194, 195 ja 503 - 506 tarjoavat suoran yhteyden kaikilta Etelä-Espoon kerrostaloalueilta Meilahteen ja Töölöön.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Etelä-Espoon osalta ei tarvitse puhua konditionaalissa, sillä linjat 194, 195 ja 503 - 506 tarjoavat suoran yhteyden kaikilta Etelä-Espoon kerrostaloalueilta Meilahteen ja Töölöön.


Totta. Nämä linjat vaan eivät ole kovin kilpailukykyisä palvelultaan Länsiväylän bussimetrolinjoihin nähden. Nämä kun kulkevat suurimman osan matkaansa henkilöautojen häiritseminä, eikä niille ole minkäänlaisia etuuksia. Vuorotarjonta on aika niukkaa, mutta sen ymmärtää nykytilanteessa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nämä linjat vaan eivät ole kovin kilpailukykyisä palvelultaan Länsiväylän bussimetrolinjoihin nähden. Nämä kun kulkevat suurimman osan matkaansa henkilöautojen häiritseminä, eikä niille ole minkäänlaisia etuuksia. Vuorotarjonta on aika niukkaa, mutta sen ymmärtää nykytilanteessa.


Monet ovat toivoneet että suoria bussivuoroja pitäisi saada lisää etelä-Espoon ja Pasilan välille. Helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Bussien on päästävä Mannerheinintien yli ja nykyisillä katujärjestelyillä Töölön tullin kohdalla se toimii hankalasti varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan. Siinä ei paljon liikennevaloetuudetkaan auta koska on ajettava osittain Manskua pitkin ja käännyttävä sen jälkeen vastaantulevan liikenteen poikki. Taitaa olla nopein tapa päästä etelä-Espoosta Pasilaan joko bussi joko Leppävaaraan, Kiloon tai Kauniaisiin ja sieltä juna, tai bussi Kamppiiin ja päärautatieasemalta juna. 

Osaako Antero sanoa, kun TramWest suunnitelmassa oli jonkinlainen pikaraitiotieosuus Tapiolasta Kumpulaan tai Viikkiin, niin mistä kohtaan ja miten ne ylittävät Manerheimintien? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako Antero sanoa, kun TramWest suunnitelmassa oli jonkinlainen pikaraitiotieosuus Tapiolasta Kumpulaan tai Viikkiin, niin mistä kohtaan ja miten ne ylittävät Manerheimintien?


TramWestissä ei ratkaistu tätä asiaa. Mutta Mannerheimintien kanssa on toki paljon tekemistä. Jos sen halutaan olevan autoliikenteen pääväylä keskustan suuntaan, siellä pitää ottaa kovalla kädellä käsittelyyn tarpeeton poikittaisliityntä. Eli pikkukatujen ajoyhteydet suljetaan ja siten vähennetään risteysten määrää. Tämä luo edellytykset raideliikenteen valoetuuksille ja samalla sujuvammalle autoliikenteelle. Se puolestaan on tarpeen bussien vuoksi, mutta siitähän hyötyvät myös autoilijat.

Kun näin tehdään, pääsee sujuvasti Tukholmankadulta Reijolankadun kautta Nordenskjöldinkadulle. Toinen järjestely on tietenkin Topeliuksenkadun rata jakamaan joukkoliikennettä pois Mannerheimintieltä.

Ja vielä tietenkin suurempien vaunujen ja junien käyttö, jotta radan vuoroväli saadaan sellaiseksi, että se voi käyttää valoetuuksia.

En epäile, etteikö Mannerheimintien raideliikennettä saa yhtä sujuvaksi kuin vastaavissa paikoissa muualla maailmassa. Siitähän olemme saaneet lukea hiljan toisaalla tällä foorumilla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Ei Mannerheimintie ole mikään ongelma raitiovaunuille, koska niillä on omat kaistat joille muu liikenne ei pääse. Jos poikittaisratikka kääntyisi Mannerheimintieltä Reijolankadulle vaikka kerran viidessä minuutissa, ei sillekään olisi varmaan mitenkään mahdotonta järjestää valoetuuksia - tai vaikka etuuksia ei saisi järjestettyä, niin ei yhden liikennevalokierron odottaminen kuitenkaan mahdottomia kestäisi.

Tukholmankadun ja Reijolankadun välinen sumppu Mannerheimintiellä haittaa siis vain autoliikennettä, jonka jonot venyvätkin pahimmillaan kilometrien mittaisiksi (itse olen joskus seissyt jonossa 453:lla Helsinkiin mennessä Metsälän liittymästä Reijolankadulle asti, ko. väliin meni aikaa yli 20 minuuttia. Pitkä aika johtui siitä, että bussikaista oli täynnä henkilöautoja).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Mannerheimintien kanssa on toki paljon tekemistä. Jos sen halutaan olevan autoliikenteen pääväylä keskustan suuntaan, siellä pitää ottaa kovalla kädellä käsittelyyn tarpeeton poikittaisliityntä. Eli pikkukatujen ajoyhteydet suljetaan ja siten vähennetään risteysten määrää.


Jos liittymät pienemmiltä kaduilta Manskulle suljetaan, niin kaikki autoliiikennehän kerääntyy suurille poikittaiskaduille, kuten Tukholmankadulle. Helpottaako se sitten joukkoliikennettä jonka on päästävä Manskun yli? 




> En epäile, etteikö Mannerheimintien raideliikennettä saa yhtä sujuvaksi kuin vastaavissa paikoissa muualla maailmassa. Siitähän olemme saaneet lukea hiljan toisaalla tällä foorumilla.


En epäile minäkään etteikö etelä-pohjois suunta saataisiin sujuvammaksi, mutta sen poikki? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos liittymät pienemmiltä kaduilta Manskulle suljetaan, niin kaikki autoliiikennehän kerääntyy suurille poikittaiskaduille, kuten Tukholmankadulle. Helpottaako se sitten joukkoliikennettä jonka on päästävä Manskun yli?


Jos Tullinpuomilta lähdetään, niin Manskun risteyksiksi riittää Reijolankatu, Nordenskjöldinkatu, Runeberginkatu, Hesperian puisto ja Rautatienkatu/Arkadiankatu. Arkadiankatua pidemmälle henkilöautojen ei pitäisi sitten enää mennäkään, mutta se on toinen juttu.

Tällöin Manskun rinnakkaiskadut toimivat kokoojakatuina, siis Topeliuksenkatu, Töölönkatu ja Urheilukatu.

Järjestelyn tavoite on vähentää valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä niin, että valoja voi synkata ratikoiden mukaan. Samalla myös busseille tulee mahdollisuus noudattaa ratikoiden tahtia.

Homman juju on siinä, että liian tiheään olevat liikennettä katkovat valot eivät voi toimia vihreänä aaltoa molempiin suuntiin, mutta etäisyyden kasvaessa tämä mahdollisuus paranee. Tästä syystä pääkatuja järjestellään samalla tavoin muuallakin.




> En epäile minäkään etteikö etelä-pohjois suunta saataisiin sujuvammaksi, mutta sen poikki?


Sama pätee myös vasemmalle kääntymiseen, jota on jo nyt rajoitettu vain muutamaan risteykseen. Mitä harvemmassa on valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä, sitä helpompi on järjestää aikaa myös vasemmalle kääntymiseen. On esimerkiksi helpompi hallita pitkääkin valoissa odottavaa jonoa, jos jonon matkalla ei ole liikennevaloja.

Ketä nämä liikennevaloasiat kiinnostavat, voi käydä KSV:n sivuilla ja etsiä sieltä Kari Sanen mainiot liikennevalojen problematiikkaa käsittelevät sivut. Osoite ei nyt ole minulla mielessä, mutta kyllä se sieltä löytyy.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Ketä nämä liikennevaloasiat kiinnostavat, voi käydä KSV:n sivuilla ja etsiä sieltä Kari Sanen mainiot liikennevalojen problematiikkaa käsittelevät sivut. Osoite ei nyt ole minulla mielessä, mutta kyllä se sieltä löytyy.


Tämäkö?

http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...n_toiminta.asp

----------


## Jusa

Taitaa ainoa ratkaisu Mannerheimintien vetävyyteen olla se, että tarvittaisiin alikulku Manskun ali Oopperan kohdalle ja mahdollisesti toinen Tullinpuomin kohdalle aina Laakson ali. Muullakohdin ei sallittaisi risteävää liikennettä.
Mutta onhan se keskustatunnelikin vielä suunnitelmissa.
Väkisin kuitenkin joudutaan siihen että näitä alituksia pitää rakentaa, ellei sitten mennä koeluontaisesti Tukhoman malliin, tietulleihin.
Kunhan nyt saadaan tuo Espoon raideliikenne rakennettua niin voi ruuhkat helpottua ja silloinhan viimeistään on hyvä syy laittaa tietullit.

Valitettavasti siihenkin menee taasen yksi sukupolvi ....

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämäkö?
> http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...n_toiminta.asp


Joo. Muistelen, että sivuja on enempikin. Kuten vihreän aallon selitys ainakin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taitaa ainoa ratkaisu Mannerheimintien vetävyyteen olla se, että tarvittaisiin alikulku Manskun ali Oopperan kohdalle ja mahdollisesti toinen Tullinpuomin kohdalle aina Laakson ali. Muullakohdin ei sallittaisi risteävää liikennettä.


Tarjoan kuitenkin mieluummin joukkoliikenteen osuuden lisäämistä ja autojen määrän vähentämistä. Ratikka on 20 kertaa tehokkaampaa katutilan käyttöä kuin henkilöautoilu, joten meillä on katuverkossa kapasiteettia vielä yllin kyllin.

Oikeansuuntaisia ratkaisuja ovat keskustan kävelyalueet ja niitä syöttävä ratikkaliikenne, eivät keskustatunneli ja parkkiluolat, joita kaiken aikaa ajetaan innokkaasti.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

> Oikeansuuntaisia ratkaisuja ovat keskustan kävelyalueet ja niitä syöttävä ratikkaliikenne, eivät keskustatunneli ja parkkiluolat, joita kaiken aikaa ajetaan innokkaasti.


Näinhän se on, sitähän me kaikki toivomme, sujuvaa raideliikennettä.
Mutta riittääkö se ? Aina on kuitenkin autoja enemmän ja vähemmän hyötyliikenteessä, mitkä sitten hankaloivattavat sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä.
Loppujen lopuksi Helsingissä ei ole kyllä paljonkaan tehty eritasoliittymien eteen, niinkuin on monessa muussa samankokoisessa kaupungissa, onko se sitten hyvä vai huono asia. No nyt on Hakamäentie melkein rakenteilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näinhän se on, sitähän me kaikki toivomme, sujuvaa raideliikennettä.
> Mutta riittääkö se ? Aina on kuitenkin autoja enemmän ja vähemmän hyötyliikenteessä, mitkä sitten hankaloivattavat sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä.


Helsingissähän keskustan huoltoliikenne on tulevaisuudessa täysin eri tasossa huoltotunnelijärjestelmässä. Suuri osa huollosta on jo nyt maan alla. Maanpäällisen liikenteen kysymys keskustassa on siten enää vain henkilöliikenteestä.




> Loppujen lopuksi Helsingissä ei ole kyllä paljonkaan tehty eritasoliittymien eteen, niinkuin on monessa muussa samankokoisessa kaupungissa, onko se sitten hyvä vai huono asia. No nyt on Hakamäentie melkein rakenteilla.


Eritasoliittymien ongelma korttelikaupungissa on siinä, että sitten ei risteäviltä kaduilta voi kääntyä mihinkään. Smith-Polvisen suunnitelma (1968) lähti ajalleen ominaisesta ideasta runsaasta eritasoisuudesta. Suunnitelma kaatui keskustan osalta siihen, että sekä eritasoisten pääkatujen että niiden risteyssilmukoiden tieltä olisi pitänyt hävittää taloja ja kokonaisia kortteleita läjäpäin.

Huoltotunneliratkaisu on minusta paljon fiksumpi. Se luo jopa paremmat edellytykset kävelykeskustalle kuin monessa Euroopan kaupungissa. Niissä huolto tapahtuu aamuyöllä, koska jakeluliikenteen autoille ei ole muuta tietä kuin ajaa kävelyalueen kävelykaduilla. Puuttuu vain se maanpäällinen kävelykeskusta. Nyt huoltotunnelilla tehdään vain lisää tilaa henkilöautoille - kuten tehtiin aikanaan jo metrolla.

Eritasoa on toteutettu Itä-Pasilassa ja Merihaassa. Ei ole kovin rohkaisevaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Loppujen lopuksi Helsingissä ei ole kyllä paljonkaan tehty eritasoliittymien eteen, niinkuin on monessa muussa samankokoisessa kaupungissa, onko se sitten hyvä vai huono asia.


Ei ole tehty sitten 60-luvun, ei. Tällaiset hankkeet törmäävät usein samanlaiseen vastustukseen kuin esim yli 20 kerrosta korkeat rakennukset tai metro tai muut suurkaupunki-ilmiöt, koska vanholliset piirit haluavat pitää Helsingin pikkukaupunkina, ja sulkea silmänsä kasvulta, vaikka seudun väkiluku on jo yhtä suuri kuin Suur-Tukholman oli 1970-luvulla. 




> Eritasoliittymien ongelma korttelikaupungissa on siinä, että sitten ei risteäviltä kaduilta voi kääntyä mihinkään. Smith-Polvisen suunnitelma (1968) lähti ajalleen ominaisesta ideasta runsaasta eritasoisuudesta. Suunnitelma kaatui keskustan osalta siihen, että sekä eritasoisten pääkatujen että niiden risteyssilmukoiden tieltä olisi pitänyt hävittää taloja ja kokonaisia kortteleita läjäpäin.


Ei kai kukaan nyt toivo S&P:n suunnitelmia sellaisenaan, mutta tietyisä kohdissa, kuten Manskun alitukset oopperan ja Töölön Tullin paikkeilla voisi olla kohdallaan. Eikö jo joskus 1930-luvulla suunniteltu raitiotien maanalaista alitusta stadikan/opperan kohdalla? Siis nimenomaan spårille!




> Huoltotunneliratkaisu on minusta paljon fiksumpi. Se luo jopa paremmat edellytykset kävelykeskustalle kuin monessa Euroopan kaupungissa. Niissä huolto tapahtuu aamuyöllä, koska jakeluliikenteen autoille ei ole muuta tietä kuin ajaa kävelyalueen kävelykaduilla. Puuttuu vain se maanpäällinen kävelykeskusta.


Mun ymmärtääkseni maanpäällinen kävelykeskusta laajenee sitä mukaa kuin kokonaisten kortteleiden kauppiaat ovat valmiit hyväksymään ettei liikkeen oven eteen pääse pysäköimään, ja että suuret pysäköintiluolat ovat harvoja keskustassa toimivia suuria volyymikauppoja varten joille autoileva asiakas kumminkin taitaa merkitä jotain. 




> Eritasoa on toteutettu Itä-Pasilassa ja Merihaassa. Ei ole kovin rohkaisevaa.


Näissä eritaso tarkoittaa ihan eri juttua kuin keskikaupungilla tarkoittaisi. Perusajatus on hyvä, mutta porukkaa ei saatu näissä keinotekoisissa, "pussin perä" -kaupunginosissa viihtymään ja viettämään aikaansa kävelyraiteilla virka-ajan jälkeen. Itä-pasilassa olen viime aikoina huomannut tosin myönteistä kehitystä sen suhteen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kai kukaan nyt toivo S&P:n suunnitelmia sellaisenaan, mutta tietyis&#228; kohdissa, kuten Manskun alitukset oopperan ja T&#246;&#246;l&#246;n Tullin paikkeilla voisi olla kohdallaan.


On olemassa suunnitelma Tukholmankadun tunnelista. Herttoniemeen suunnitellaan Laivalahdenkadun tunnelia. N&#228;m&#228; ovat olleet hiljan esill&#228;. Mit&#228; kaikkia haaveita onkaan muitan, niist&#228; ei kaikista varmaan edes kerrota.

Yhteist&#228; n&#228;ille ja keskustatunnelille on, ett&#228; n&#228;m&#228; eiv&#228;t ole risteysten oikaisuja, vaan pidempi&#228; alituksia. N&#228;iden p&#228;&#228;lle j&#228;&#228; normaali katu ja risteykset. T&#228;llaisten tekoa rajoittaa katujen leveys siell&#228;, miss&#228; on rakennettu ruutukaavaan.




> Mun ymm&#228;rt&#228;&#228;kseni maanp&#228;&#228;llinen k&#228;velykeskusta laajenee sit&#228; mukaa kuin kokonaisten kortteleiden kauppiaat ovat valmiit hyv&#228;ksym&#228;&#228;n ettei liikkeen oven eteen p&#228;&#228;se pys&#228;k&#246;im&#228;&#228;n, ja ett&#228; suuret pys&#228;k&#246;intiluolat ovat harvoja keskustassa toimivia suuria volyymikauppoja varten joille autoileva asiakas kumminkin taitaa merkit&#228; jotain.


K&#228;velykeskusta ei ole laajenemassa mihink&#228;&#228;n. Keskuskatu on erillisp&#228;&#228;t&#246;s, ja Mikonkadun jatke muuttuu raitiok&#228;velykaduksi. Sitten onkin tehty se "k&#228;velykeskusta", jolla on yritetty houkutella keskustatunnelip&#228;&#228;t&#246;st&#228;.

Kauppiaiden suhteen olen skeptinen. Kaupan suunnitteluoppaat eiv&#228;t anna arvoa kuin autoilevalle asiakkaalle. Ja asiakasjakaumasta kauppiailla tuntuu olevan enemm&#228;n luuloja kuin tietoa. Yleinen uskomus on, ett&#228; keskusta voi kilpailla jumbojen ja omenoiden kanssa vain matkimalla niiden konseptia.




> N&#228;iss&#228; eritaso tarkoittaa ihan eri juttua kuin keskikaupungilla tarkoittaisi. Perusajatus on hyv&#228;, mutta porukkaa ei saatu n&#228;iss&#228; keinotekoisissa, "pussin per&#228;" -kaupunginosissa viihtym&#228;&#228;n ja viett&#228;m&#228;&#228;n aikaansa k&#228;velyraiteilla virka-ajan j&#228;lkeen. It&#228;-pasilassa olen viime aikoina huomannut tosin my&#246;nteist&#228; kehityst&#228; sen suhteen.


Totta, n&#228;m&#228; eiv&#228;t olleet yksitt&#228;isten risteysten oikaisuja, vaan yrityksi&#228; erottaa jalankulku ja autot omille tasoilleen.

Itse pid&#228;n koko ajatusta kuolleena syntyneen&#228;, ja samaa mielt&#228; ovat jopa modernismia kumartavat arkkitehditkin. Raisio on kaupunki, josta t&#228;llainen eritasokeskusta on juuri purettu toivottomana. Jotain kertoo se, ett&#228; eritasojen rakentaminen loppui tyystin jo alkuunsa.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Eritasoa on toteutettu Itä-Pasilassa ja Merihaassa. Ei ole kovin rohkaisevaa.


Väittäisin että noiden alueiden huono maine ei perustu eritasoon, vaan 70-luvun arkkitehtuurin ja halvan toteutuksen yhdistelmään. Monotoniset massat, suurpiirteiset detaljit ja rumasti vanhenevat materiaalit tuottavat ikävää jälkeä vaikka rakennettaisiin tiivistä ja matalaa pellolle.

Tuona aikana ja noilla paikoilla ei ollut rahaa korkeatasoiseen toteutukseen, joten alatasot ovat pimeitä ja kosteita. Asuintalot eivät sinänsä ole yhtään sen ahtaammin sijoitettuja kuin tällä hetkellä rakennettavissa uusissa lähiöissä.

Esimerkiksi Kampissa on toteutettu käytännössä sama idea jossa joukkoliikenne, huoltoliikenne ja myös asukkaiden parkkipaikat ovat maan alla. Taloudellinen pohja syntyy keskeisestä paikasta koska liike- ja toimistotiloja saadaan enemmän. Vastaava ei tietenkään voi kopioida lähiöihin samassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väittäisin että noiden alueiden huono maine ei perustu eritasoon, vaan 70-luvun arkkitehtuurin ja halvan toteutuksen yhdistelmään. Monotoniset massat, suurpiirteiset detaljit ja rumasti vanhenevat materiaalit tuottavat ikävää jälkeä vaikka rakennettaisiin tiivistä ja matalaa pellolle.


Nuo luettelemasi heikkoudet ovat niitä asioita, joita pidettiin tavoitteina ja etuina. Niihin pyrittiin. Alueita olivat tekemässä aikansa parhaat arkkitehdit, ja lopputulos oli juuri sitä, mitä jo ensimmäisissä luonnoksissa esitettiin.

Betonikanteen perustuva ratkaisu ei ole sama asia kuin nykyinen maanalainen rakentaminen. Mainitsemassasi Kampissa on säilytetty alkuperäinen maanpinnan taso, vaikka se onkin nykyään maanpinnan alle sijoitetun rakenteen "katto". Betonikansi-idea oli, että autot ajavat maanpinnalla (Itä-Pasila ja Merihaka sekä Raisio), jalankulkijat ovat tasossa +1. Ihmisille tarkoitettu ympäristö on siis täysin keinotekoinen, eikä missään pääse "oikaisemaan", koska jos ei ole tasoa tai siltaa, niin siitä ei kuljeta.

Betoni ja massiiviset "virtaviivaiset" eli monotoniset rakenteet olivat kovaa kulkevien autojen aikaan sopiva ihanne. Autosta ei ole aikaa seurata rakennusten koristeita ja yksityiskohtia. Siksi havaittavat muodot ovat massiivisia (kuten Makkaratalon makkara) ja suuntautuvat vain vaakasuunnassa. Pystysuuntaisia muotoja ei ehdi erottaa. Luonnonmuodot ovat vain haitaksi, koska autot kulkevat mieluiten tasaista ja suoraa tietä.

Betonielementeistä on tehty omakotitalojakin, mutta sellaisilla on ollut heikko kysyntä. 1970-luvun suosikki, harjattu betonipinta, on tavallinen saneerauskohde. Rumia elementtitaloja yritetään piristää nykyään "vanhanaikaisen" rakentamisen keinoin: pinta rapataan ja maalataan, yritetään ympätä joitain yksityiskohtia piristämään kenkälaatikkomaista muotokieltä.

Mutta jotta palattaisiin aiheeseen. Kamppi on oiva esimerkki siitä, kun yhdistetään bussiliikenteeseen metron ominaisuuksia: katettu odotustila ja henkilöautoliikenteen häiriöiden välttäminen erillisellä bussiliikenteen metrotunnelilla.

Entä jos tätä jatkettaisiin Espooseen metron rakentamisen sijasta? Pysäkeille tehtäisiin suljetut "odotuskopit". Niissä olisi läpinäkyvä ovin varustettu seinä myös laiturin reunassa kuten automaattimetroissa. Kopeissa olisi lämmitys, ilmastointi ja tietenkin ne tarjoavat tuulelta ja sateelta suojan. Tällaiset pysäkit ovat muka vain metron etu? Höpö höpö, niitä voidaan tehdä yhtä hyvin busseille ja ratikoille, mutta ne eivät maksa 15 miljoonaa euroa kappale.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Entä jos tätä jatkettaisiin Espooseen metron rakentamisen sijasta? Pysäkeille tehtäisiin suljetut "odotuskopit". Niissä olisi läpinäkyvä ovin varustettu seinä myös laiturin reunassa kuten automaattimetroissa. Kopeissa olisi lämmitys, ilmastointi ja tietenkin ne tarjoavat tuulelta ja sateelta suojan.


Kampissa on myös mahdollisuus selailla lehtiä kirjakaupassa tai jättää pitkäveto kioskille, nauttia teetä tiskillä tai ostaa lattea ja toastia mukaan pahvimukiin. Kaikki pysäkin välittömässä läheisyydessä, jolloin asioinnille saattaa riittää vain se pari minuuttia joka bussin lähtöön on aikaa. Metroon on sielläkin jo pitempi matka. Välittömästi pysäkin yhteydessä olevat palvelut eivät aiheuta turhaa mutkaa itse matkustamiselle ja saattavat joskus olla jopa itse matkan syy.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Välittömästi pysäkin yhteydessä olevat palvelut eivät aiheuta turhaa mutkaa itse matkustamiselle ja saattavat joskus olla jopa itse matkan syy.


Juuri näin. Tämä on oivallettu sivistyneessä maailmassa, ja siellä näin tehdään.

Antero

----------

